# Desperatly need Dell Inspiron 1525 recovery partition disk



## camdavis (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop which I need to restore to the original factory configuration. I did some changing of partitions and removed the recovery partition. Does anyone have the disk that will recreate the recovery partition. My understanding is that I need this disk to setup the hard drive partitions and get the disk ready to install the software. I have disks for Vista and MediaDirect. 

I'd greatly appreciate it. Perhaps the data could be send by email or uploaded somewhere where i can download it. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=4B27C5E8E2570028E040A68F5A2826A0&l=en&s=gen

you may have to contact dell support


----------

